# Help w/peas and SBD please?



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Okay--
I have a guppy who I believe has swim bladder disorder (he's swimming at the top and twitching a lot), and I've been trying to get him to eat some steamed peas. The problem is, all the little bits of peas I've been feeding him sink, and he can't swim down.
Is there something else I can give him that floats, or is there a way to get the peas to float?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I am not sure how to get them to float but you could try using tweezers or something like that to hold it up for him. You could also use a needle to thread sewing thread through the pea, then leave enough so you can hang the pea up in the tank and use the lid to hold it there. Anything along those lines will work and you can use the thread to pull out any pea that remains


----------

